# NBA Regular Season Game 18: Houston Rockets @ Sacramento Kings



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Well theres about an hour left until the game starts and still no thread... 

I'm going to go out and say we will win these game, not just because we are starting to get good again, but because I sense a little luck in me..

Feel free to elaborate more I got nothing to say..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think we were holding out to see if anyone in Sactown would open our thread :laugh:

GOOO ROCKETS!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

For rockets fans outside Houston: this game will be on Starsports or ESPN Taiwan of PPLive/PPStream


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

and tnt


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I think we were holding out to see if anyone in Sactown would open our thread :laugh:
> 
> GOOO ROCKETS!


not guaranteeing a victory tonight?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> not guaranteeing a victory tonight?


Sure why not, I placed a bet with my ucash already so I may as well GUARANTEE a victory.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What a pass by TMAC. 

and Wesley with hot hands


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what was that offensive foul by yao?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> what was that offensive foul by yao?


the refs r just as ****ing retarded as usual.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TMac steps out of the game and the Kings have 3 players guarding Yao while Bowen has the ball on the perimeter. Luther needs to get in the game because penetrating guards can blow by Bibby with ease. Plus the Kings will have to guard someone else besides Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The Kings are fronting and doubling Yao crazily.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

nasty dunk by tmac.

I wish I could just watch this game in peace without having to finish a 5 page essay...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

finaly,TMAC made a slam dunk.awesome :angel:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC with a nasty facial on Skinner!!! :clap:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice to see McGrady penetrating with ease and no visible pain. Rockets are going to going to Vegas after tonight's game... who wants to sex Mutumbo?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

zhaizor said:


> nasty dunk by tmac.
> 
> I wish I could just watch this game in peace without having to finish a 5 page essay...


u may write a summary of this game for ur essay...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC's very aggressive today. all his points are driving layups or dunks,but hopefully he won't screw up his back again. :angel:


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

high scoring first quarter, 29-31 sac,

kings are shootin pretty well, we aren't playing too bad D either.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wesley hasn't missed so far.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Don't tell me Yao is the problem with Houston defending the pick and roll. Sacramento shoots 73% in the first quarter with Yao on the bench for the majority. Wesley has been knocking down his shots today, so the Rockets are right in it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not watching the game (as usual), but from the score it seems like we're playing to the tempo of Kings basketball. Think its best if we slow things down, I wouldn't count on Wesley to stay hot forever.

And where is Head??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm not watching the game (as usual), but from the score it seems like we're playing to the tempo of Kings basketball. Think its best if we slow things down, I wouldn't count on Wesley to stay hot forever.
> 
> And where is Head??


the tempo seems fine, just good shooting from both teams. maybe a bit faster.

i really dont understand why head got his minutes cut so much. i understand tmac is back and we have to share minutes again, but why not cut anderson and bowens minute. did van gundy forget where our best guard play is coming from?

now hes in the game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> the tempo seems fine, just good shooting from both teams. maybe a bit faster.
> 
> i really dont understand why head got his minutes cut so much. i understand tmac is back and we have to share minutes again, but why not cut anderson and bowens minute. did van gundy forget where our best guard play is coming from?
> 
> now hes in the game.


My only guess would be to up Wesley's trade value, and to make sure the veteran DA is happy. Head's a rookie and I think he's taken for granted sometimes.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I wouldn't count on Wesley to stay hot forever.
> 
> And where is Head??


yeah,not surprising if wesley plays good in 1st Q, he sucks in the other 3. I'd call him 1st Q guy.
Head just didn't show up. I dunno why.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Question: Why is Yao playing alongside with a frontcourt of Bowen and Stro, 2 guys who can't hit mid range jumpers when wide open?? 

I'd rather see Gumby play some small ball right now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Went for a lunch,then back to find Kings lead now? :raised_ey


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

SWIFT IS HORRIFIC. GOOD GOD


Brad Miller has exploded on us....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Question: Why is Yao playing alongside with a frontcourt of Bowen and Stro, 2 guys who can't hit mid range jumpers when wide open??
> 
> I'd rather see Gumby play some small ball right now.


well... um... the thing is... as far as i can tell, gumby refuses to believe bowen is worthless.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

aww...the team just cant play well with TMAC on the bench...so sad


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it swift!!

good looks but no connection


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

rockets are stalling now...... please get swift out of there


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Please tell me that Jeff told Bowen and Swift that they will be fired if the shoot the ball while Yao and TMac are out on the court.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

somebody blamed Bowen for his poor shoot,and Bowen said,"I feel nervous if nobody gaurds me, its already a huge progress for me not to make an air ball!" Damn, cant he practice more on shooting!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

skykisser said:


> somebody blamed Bowen for his poor shoot,and Bowen said,"I feel nervous if nobody gaurds me, its already a huge progress for me not to make an air ball!" Damn, cant he practice more on shooting!





jdiggidy said:


> Please tell me that Jeff told Bowen and Swift that they will be fired if the shoot the ball while Yao and TMac are out on the court.


better yet CD needs to tell van gundy that if bowen is on the court and tmac isnt there to compensate, he will be fired. yao cant operate with constant double teams.


edit: one other thing. we got swift to play defense and rebound with yao, but swift spends half his minutes on the court without yao. we got him to run the floor, and we never use him on the break. wtf?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can the refs gimme a break? Even the kind guy Yao was angry with that no-call as he was hacked on his arm. And did u hear What Brad. Miller say?----"You got coach van gundy have a 7'6 guy run pick and roll." Obviously he looks so happy about it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Swift is pretty lost in the zone defense. He's not that bad of a man to man defender, but he can't seem to understand where to be in a JVG defense. Yao is taking way too much time with the ball, he's looked slow the entire game. Bibby hits two jumpers on Luther and he gets taken out of the game? I don't quite get that. JVG needs to let Luther put his head down and go to the basket on Bibby. It's sad when you are struggling to find good shots against the KINGS.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

god im so sick of the commercials right now...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> god im so sick of the commercials right now...


 Switch over to Letterman, Aniston is nice and tanned.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

pick n roll....pick n roll...pick n roll

Miller is gonna have 40 tonight if houston cant figure how to stop that with him and Bibby.

oh yea, according to TNT on top everything else that this "doesnt" have going for them...apparantly Houston doesn't have a leader either.... 

....I thought that was Tracy Lamar McGrady jr.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Switch over to Letterman, Aniston is nice and tanned.


and really hot


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bowen hasn't hit rim tonight!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> better yet CD needs to tell van gundy that if bowen is on the court and tmac isnt there to compensate, he will be fired. yao cant operate with constant double teams.
> 
> 
> edit: one other thing. we got swift to play defense and rebound with yao, but swift spends half his minutes on the court without yao. we got him to run the floor, and we never use him on the break. wtf?


well, he faild and tossend an airball


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

WHY is Bowen shooting when Yao & T-Mac are on the floor? What's wrong with JVG?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

fudgers, the rest of the team should just give the ball to Tracy and let him run the offense with Yao.

JVG's obviously got substitution problems, I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> fudgers, the rest of the team should just give the ball to Tracy and let him run the offense with Yao.
> 
> JVG's obviously got substitution problems, I think we can all agree on that.


he has offense problems as well. he seems to want his 4 to always shoot and everyone else watch. why doesnt he understand that letting t-mac run the show is what saved us last year?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

what kind of defense is that??


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we are in the midst of getting blown out


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok I can't watch (the boxscore) anymore... I'm gonna go for lunch

Hopefully when I come back the Rockets will be leading with 2mins left and I can live up to my guarantee


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Juwan Howard=:banghead: Can't do anything positive right now

Bowen=:clown: I know he's there for defense and hustle but he is disturbting everything we are trying to do offensively.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm tired of T-Mac playing lazy. Why doesn't he freaking shoot? Ok, we get it, you're not selfish. Start shooting. Stop passing up shots for passes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally we got Head


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC is clutch as hell!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I can't emphasize how weak Derek Anderson has been defensively... he almost single handedly lost this one for us during that stretch in the 3rd. Swift has almost been as bad. 

Miller and Bibby can't miss... there is no point in trapping during the 4th, Yao isn't in foul trouble, might as well have Bibby challenge him at the rim.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Finally Houston looks active defensively!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I LOVE HEAD!!

thank god gumby is finally letting him get into the lane against bibby. and _nice_ dish by swift.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Did you see how open DA was? 

And what the hell is in JVG's mind anyway? How do you wait so long to play Luther Head.

EDIT: that dunk by Swift=simply WOW

Easier to win when you play some defense


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Did you see how open DA was?
> 
> And what the hell is in JVG's mind anyway? How do you wait so long to play Luther Head.


oh god.... scary thought, his minutes are gonna go down again when alston returns.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> ok I can't watch (the boxscore) anymore... I'm gonna go for lunch
> 
> Hopefully when I come back the Rockets will be leading with 2mins left and I can live up to my guarantee


I'm glad I was not disappointed :biggrin:

4mins left though!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i really want to get good seats to a rockets game just so i can chant "we want head" throughout the game. that and i want to chant mvp everytime tmac touches the ball.


----------



## zinc (Apr 27, 2005)

sounds like Head and Swift are doing really great!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> oh god.... scary thought, his minutes are gonna go down again when alston returns.


Head>Rafer,and of course JVG believes otherwise


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not sure what sparked it, but Swift and McGrady finally came alive to give the Houston offense some thump. Luther rarely misses when he is open, it amazes me that he isn't a starter.

Have to give props to Jeff Van Gundy for having Swift step out on Brad Miller to control the pick and roll. He's always slow at making adjustments (where was Head in the first half), but when he does make them they are usually the right ones.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Head>Rafer,and of course JVG believes otherwise


Not as a PG. Head is our Mike James with slightly better playmaking and less versatility offensively. I think Head will get his 15-20 mpg when Rafer comes back, by cutting into Wesley's minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i really want to get good seats to a rockets game just so i can chant "we want head" throughout the game.


I would love to do that too. but knowing Gumby he'd probably play Head less that way :sour:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

****, i forgot to start head on my fantasy team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this is far from over.... but it does comfort me knowing we have T-Mac

Finally Yao is NOT in foul trouble! Been forever since I've seen that


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

two awesome consecutive blocks by Yao!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this game shows signs of hope..

im telling you, we start playing, and nobody is going to have it easy against us


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> ****, i forgot to start head on my fantasy team.


Shame on you! 

Speaking of fantasy teams I traded Artest for Yao a few days ago. Hope it pays off.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Reggie Miller is the whitest sounding black guy ever and it's pretty annoying. LOL @ "He's a bleeder!"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Reggie Miller is the whitest sounding black guy ever and it's pretty annoying.


ROFL


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

First back to back win for us,baby! :banana: :rbanana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

after a long nap, I find we r leading by 7...woohoo,we'll take this win...
time to have damn courses...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn, thats a nasty scratch...

and people say yao is "soft"... :no:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what the~~~Yao cut up again,but looks it's not serious. Yao's gonna look like a gangster with all these cuts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice win tonight!!

:clap: Lu :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Shame on you!
> 
> Speaking of fantasy teams I traded Artest for Yao a few days ago. Hope it pays off.


it gets worse... i forgot on both my fantasy teams.

edit: Yao Mania 3 for 3 on the Guarantees!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> after a long nap, I find we r leading by 7...woohoo,we'll take this win...
> time to have damn courses...


u went for a nap? Shame on u :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

What will those TNT losers say, who predicted we would lose,especially Barkley?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> it gets worse... i forgot on both my fantasy teams.
> 
> edit: Yao Mania 3 for 3 on the Guarantees!


Dang right!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL @ McGrady and the portland comment...

I really am starting to see the light, yes its still early, but if we lean to play like we did in the 4th quarter, and the 1st half, i dont see why this team wont be able to pull atleast 45+ games...

All im going to say though, is I hope we win in portland 

And on a side note, I love this TNT lineup, much better then ESPN


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Reggie Miller is the whitest sounding black guy ever and it's pretty annoying. LOL @ "He's a bleeder!"


WHAT THE **** DOES THAT MEAN? He kept saying that, what you wouldn't bleed if some big dude elbowed you in the face????  You know what I'm black, so I can say this...
From the moment Yao Ming was drafted number 1 by the Rockets, every black and white media basketball commentator or analyst has said stupid crap like that about him cause he's Asian, Chinese specifically. My best friend and I have talked about this before, we thought maybe its because Yao is actually nice, doesn't do a lot of interviews or isn't flashy. But it goes deeper than that, I recognize racial stereotyping when I see it, or hear it. "He's not aggressive, its not in his makeup or personality... he plays finesse not power." Are they completely discounting the BLATANT disregard for the referees making offensive b.sh. calls against him. 2 happened in this game alone and none of them said a word. Americans in general have a low key hostility towards Asian, Indian, and Middle-Eastern immigrants. Its even more racist in the NBA, people like Peja, Dirk, Nash, don't really get it because ultimately they are seen as just "white", and the league wants to have more "great white players". I get so sick of this, I hear complaints all the time from casual fans in Houston about the way Yao plays. He isn't this and he doesn't do that, always the comparsions to Shaq, _HE AIN'T SHAQ, HE'S YAO. Tom Brady ain't Peyton Manning, he's Tom Brady. _ The point of the game is to win, and to help make your teammates better. Yao does that every game just by being on the court.
*Out of the last 5 number picks, only Lebron James and Yao Ming have been all-stars, and Lebron has yet to get into * *the playoffs even once...Yao has been twice*. This is such crap, Barkley is on TV right now talking about how great CHRIS KAMAN is, and how much he likes him. He doesn't even come close to bringing what Yao brings to his team. To me its always racial, people just don't like a big guy for one, then add on that he isn't even american, they hate that. Plus Yao has not, and will not assimilate to this country. He has adapted, people here want you to just forget your heritage and start slobbering all over this nation. Its so arrogant! Jeez, I'm sorry it 'just chaps my hide' how everybody 'hates' on him. If he left and went to some other team, you don't think the Rockets would miss him. Barkley was trying to instigate (like Micheal Irvin) during the postgame show asking TMac "doesn't he get frustrated with Yao not playing aggressive"? Tracy didn't even address that studpid *** comment. He defended his teammate. I have to remind myself not watch any national anaylsis of Rockets games, doesn't matter if we're winning or losing, its always "Yao's terrible", or he isn't "enough". People even ones I respect just Jump On and Off the Houston bandwagon. Was it like this with Akeem and Drexler???? Bunch of *LOSERS, and HATERS*.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ Well put. Barkley's can be an *** sometimes, I think he's still bitter about having to kiss Kenny's *** because of Yao.

And actually LeBron has yet to play in the all star game! He's a shoe in this year though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

debarge said:


> WHAT THE **** DOES THAT MEAN? He kept saying that, what you wouldn't bleed if some big dude elbowed you in the face????  You know what I'm black, so I can say this...


I think the nasal-ness of the voice is what puts Reggie above guys like Tiger Woods and Tim Duncan.

Yeah, it seems to be cool for the casual fans to pick on Yao. It's weird that few people outside the hardcore fan base even appreciates the impact Yao has on the court. That's what hype can do to a guy (and Hakeem spoiled alot of the bandwagon fans). Good post.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

debarge said:


> WHAT THE **** DOES THAT MEAN? He kept saying that, what you wouldn't bleed if some big dude elbowed you in the face????  You know what I'm black, so I can say this...
> From the moment Yao Ming was drafted number 1 by the Rockets, every black and white media basketball commentator or analyst has said stupid crap like that about him cause he's Asian, Chinese specifically. My best friend and I have talked about this before, we thought maybe its because Yao is actually nice, doesn't do a lot of interviews or isn't flashy. But it goes deeper than that, I recognize racial stereotyping when I see it, or hear it. "He's not aggressive, its not in his makeup or personality... he plays finesse not power." Are they completely discounting the BLATANT disregard for the referees making offensive b.sh. calls against him. 2 happened in this game alone and none of them said a word. Americans in general have a low key hostility towards Asian, Indian, and Middle-Eastern immigrants. Its even more racist in the NBA, people like Peja, Dirk, Nash, don't really get it because ultimately they are seen as just "white", and the league wants to have more "great white players". I get so sick of this, I hear complaints all the time from casual fans in Houston about the way Yao plays. He isn't this and he doesn't do that, always the comparsions to Shaq, _HE AIN'T SHAQ, HE'S YAO. Tom Brady ain't Peyton Manning, he's Tom Brady. _ The point of the game is to win, and to help make your teammates better. Yao does that every game just by being on the court.
> Out of the last 5 number picks, only Lebron James and Yao Ming have been all-stars, and Lebron has yet to get into the playoffs even once...Yao has been twice. This is such crap, Barkley is on TV right now talking about how great CHRIS KAMAN is, and how much he likes him. He doesn't even come close to bringing what Yao brings to his team. To me its always racial, people just don't like a big guy for one, then add on that he isn't even american, they hate that. Plus Yao has not, and will not assimilate to this country. He has adapted, people here want you to just forget your heritage and start slobbering all over this nation. Its so arrogant! Jeez, I'm sorry it 'just chaps my hide' how everybody 'hates' on him. If he left and went to some other team, you don't think the Rockets would miss him. Barkley was trying to instigate (like Micheal Irvin) during the postgame show asking TMac "doesn't he get frustrated with Yao not playing aggressive"? Tracy didn't even address that studpid *** comment. He defended his teammate. I have to remind myself not watch any national anaylsis of Rockets games, doesn't matter if we're winning or losing, its always "Yao's terrible", or he isn't "enough". People even ones I respect just Jump On and Off the Houston bandwagon. Was it like this with Akeem and Drexler???? Bunch of *LOSERS, and HATERS*.


Great post!



Scarface: 















some other great pics


----------



## alfredfans (Dec 1, 2005)

skykisser said:


> finaly,TMAC made a slam dunk.awesome :angel:


and that's what happened..


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao looks psychotic in that last picture.

I had to go out midway through the third, and so missed the comeback. 

Derek Anderson sure gets to the line a lot, doesn't he?

Ryan Bowen is hopeless. I've had enough of seeing wide open 18-footers miss the rim by a foot. His defense isn't even that good. I mean, it's good for a third-stringer compared to the likes of Scott Padgett and Jon Barry, but pretty ordinary for a starter. I don't think I've even seen Luther Head miss an open three-pointer yet. He should be getting the minutes. Bowen is a waste. If Van Gundy wants to indulge in something, make it some funny movies or aromatherapy rather than giving this chump a starting spot.


----------



## alfredfans (Dec 1, 2005)

debarge said:


> WHAT THE **** DOES THAT MEAN? He kept saying that, what you wouldn't bleed if some big dude elbowed you in the face????  You know what I'm black, so I can say this...
> From the moment Yao Ming was drafted number 1 by the Rockets, every black and white media basketball commentator or analyst has said stupid crap like that about him cause he's Asian, Chinese specifically. My best friend and I have talked about this before, we thought maybe its because Yao is actually nice, doesn't do a lot of interviews or isn't flashy. But it goes deeper than that, I recognize racial stereotyping when I see it, or hear it. "He's not aggressive, its not in his makeup or personality... he plays finesse not power." Are they completely discounting the BLATANT disregard for the referees making offensive b.sh. calls against him. 2 happened in this game alone and none of them said a word. Americans in general have a low key hostility towards Asian, Indian, and Middle-Eastern immigrants. Its even more racist in the NBA, people like Peja, Dirk, Nash, don't really get it because ultimately they are seen as just "white", and the league wants to have more "great white players". I get so sick of this, I hear complaints all the time from casual fans in Houston about the way Yao plays. He isn't this and he doesn't do that, always the comparsions to Shaq, _HE AIN'T SHAQ, HE'S YAO. Tom Brady ain't Peyton Manning, he's Tom Brady. _ The point of the game is to win, and to help make your teammates better. Yao does that every game just by being on the court.
> *Out of the last 5 number picks, only Lebron James and Yao Ming have been all-stars, and Lebron has yet to get into * *the playoffs even once...Yao has been twice*. This is such crap, Barkley is on TV right now talking about how great CHRIS KAMAN is, and how much he likes him. He doesn't even come close to bringing what Yao brings to his team. To me its always racial, people just don't like a big guy for one, then add on that he isn't even american, they hate that. Plus Yao has not, and will not assimilate to this country. He has adapted, people here want you to just forget your heritage and start slobbering all over this nation. Its so arrogant! Jeez, I'm sorry it 'just chaps my hide' how everybody 'hates' on him. If he left and went to some other team, you don't think the Rockets would miss him. Barkley was trying to instigate (like Micheal Irvin) during the postgame show asking TMac "doesn't he get frustrated with Yao not playing aggressive"? Tracy didn't even address that studpid *** comment. He defended his teammate. I have to remind myself not watch any national anaylsis of Rockets games, doesn't matter if we're winning or losing, its always "Yao's terrible", or he isn't "enough". People even ones I respect just Jump On and Off the Houston bandwagon. Was it like this with Akeem and Drexler???? Bunch of *LOSERS, and HATERS*.


..Asolutely right ..the most important thing is to win...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We wooon again!!! 

Thank God we won again. Bless McGrady....


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> u went for a nap? Shame on u :biggrin:


yeah...I thought we were gonna lose when Kings kept making 3 pointers in the 3rd Q.
I didnt expect such a stunning turnaround in the 4th. Glad we make it!

There are still some problems for the team. 
First and foremost, we are not able to play a consistently good game.Our defence collapsed during a certain period in 3rd quarter and allow Kings to make open 3pts. We were down by 14 at a time.Fortunately enough, Kings started to make mistakes and we were able to catch up.We cant count on our contenders making stupid mistakes each time.We need consistency.The team is picking up chemistry as DA and Swift being familiar with JVG's tactics.DA is valuable when he starts to make breakthroughs and gets a whole lot of free throws. Swift is inunderstandable.He can make many tough shoots,but sometimes the ball just goes from one side of the rim to the other without touching the edge.On the whole, his field goal percentage is the 2nd highest in this team.

Another problem is Mr Ryan Bowen.He is such a black hole in offense,tho I admit he is a good defender and is enthusiastic. Our contenders often double-team Yao and TMAC and miss him on purpose.Its easy for him to get the chance for an wide open shoot.He just cant make it.Plus there is no sign on any improvement.He must be the person highest on air ball percentage, which is a huge disgrace.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Reggie Miller is such a ****ing loser.* I lost what little respect I had for him last night. He's such a moron. "Yao just dunk it down take 4 guys up with you slam it!! Like Shaq!!" And Doug is like "Uh.... Yao is a finesse player not a power player." Reggie played 18 seasons and apparently never stopped to think about the game a little bit. Why is he on this broadcast team? Kevin & Doug were great, now this idiot Miller and his cow of a sister keep yapping on.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think the nasal-ness of the voice is what puts Reggie above guys like Tiger Woods and Tim Duncan.
> 
> Yeah, it seems to be cool for the casual fans to pick on Yao. It's weird that few people outside the hardcore fan base even appreciates the impact Yao has on the court. That's what hype can do to a guy (and Hakeem spoiled alot of the bandwagon fans). Good post.


 sad thing is...he played with Rik Smits(who is apparantly about as good Yao's gonna be) for about 6 seasons.

You'd think he would know what being 7'5 does to a player...mobility, stamina & ect.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

First and foremost, I liked the post by debarge. However, what Charles and the naysayers are criticizing isn't that Yao is not a good player. Charles has admitted that Yao is a good player numerous times. It is the fact that Yao isn't dominant and isn't aggressive that spurs these comments. When he came into the league, he had the makings of being the next great center. Although he is currently the second best center after Shaq, he isn't dominating the game. He shows signs of dominance sporadically but no one understands why he doesn't do it night in and night out. (i.e. against the Bulls) And unfortunately it isn't looking good for us Rockets fans because Yao didn't improve a lot since last season. 
Despite the fact that Yao isn't Shaq, he is a HELL OF A LOT better than Rik Smits. Are you s**tting me that Yao is as good as Rik Smits? Have you seen Rik play? He had average post moves, is not as strong as Yao, not as good of a rebounder as Yao and lives on the 15 foot jumpers. I have never seen anyone double team Rik Smits. He does not alter the game in any way. When they double team Yao, it leaves guards open even if these guards can't hit shots.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> *Reggie Miller is such a ****ing loser.* I lost what little respect I had for him last night. He's such a moron. "Yao just dunk it down take 4 guys up with you slam it!! Like Shaq!!" And Doug is like "Uh.... Yao is a finesse player not a power player." Reggie played 18 seasons and apparently never stopped to think about the game a little bit. Why is he on this broadcast team? Kevin & Doug were great, now this idiot Miller and his cow of a sister keep yapping on.


i dont think reggie was saying anything that yao shouldnt be doing. he was exaggerating a little bit with the shaq comparison, but he wasnt looking for yao to bully a guy in the post, he didnt complain when yao took a turn around jumper or a quick move to the rim. he just wanted to see yao actually put the basket instead of laying it up. finesse players can slam it too. he can do it, you seem him just throw down some sick ones, he just needs to be consistent about it.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, ya know I think I know the problem with Yao. I was watching NBA nation and greg anthony made an interesting comment. Yao has the head of an 8 footer. Maybe this throws off his balance if he were to move quick and try to dunk? heh I kid I kid he does have a huge head though.

If Yao were to be agressive and just dunk all the time it would be ok. However, I think he's doing fine right now. Also watching Head this guy looks good. Haven't had many opportunities to see rockets games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> WHAT THE **** DOES THAT MEAN? He kept saying that, what you wouldn't bleed if some big dude elbowed you in the face????  You know what I'm black, so I can say this...
> From the moment Yao Ming was drafted number 1 by the Rockets, every black and white media basketball commentator or analyst has said stupid crap like that about him cause he's Asian, Chinese specifically. My best friend and I have talked about this before, we thought maybe its because Yao is actually nice, doesn't do a lot of interviews or isn't flashy. But it goes deeper than that, I recognize racial stereotyping when I see it, or hear it. "He's not aggressive, its not in his makeup or personality... he plays finesse not power." Are they completely discounting the BLATANT disregard for the referees making offensive b.sh. calls against him. 2 happened in this game alone and none of them said a word. Americans in general have a low key hostility towards Asian, Indian, and Middle-Eastern immigrants. Its even more racist in the NBA, people like Peja, Dirk, Nash, don't really get it because ultimately they are seen as just "white", and the league wants to have more "great white players". I get so sick of this, I hear complaints all the time from casual fans in Houston about the way Yao plays. He isn't this and he doesn't do that, always the comparsions to Shaq, _HE AIN'T SHAQ, HE'S YAO. Tom Brady ain't Peyton Manning, he's Tom Brady. _ The point of the game is to win, and to help make your teammates better. Yao does that every game just by being on the court.
> *Out of the last 5 number picks, only Lebron James and Yao Ming have been all-stars, and Lebron has yet to get into * *the playoffs even once...Yao has been twice*. This is such crap, Barkley is on TV right now talking about how great CHRIS KAMAN is, and how much he likes him. He doesn't even come close to bringing what Yao brings to his team. To me its always racial, people just don't like a big guy for one, then add on that he isn't even american, they hate that. Plus Yao has not, and will not assimilate to this country. He has adapted, people here want you to just forget your heritage and start slobbering all over this nation. Its so arrogant! Jeez, I'm sorry it 'just chaps my hide' how everybody 'hates' on him. If he left and went to some other team, you don't think the Rockets would miss him. Barkley was trying to instigate (like Micheal Irvin) during the postgame show asking TMac "doesn't he get frustrated with Yao not playing aggressive"? Tracy didn't even address that studpid *** comment. He defended his teammate. I have to remind myself not watch any national anaylsis of Rockets games, doesn't matter if we're winning or losing, its always "Yao's terrible", or he isn't "enough". People even ones I respect just Jump On and Off the Houston bandwagon. Was it like this with Akeem and Drexler???? Bunch of *LOSERS, and HATERS*.



I would rep you if i knew how :cheers:

EDIT* I figured it out and rep'd ya!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

How did TMac look tonight? I noticed even against Boston last game he was a bit ginger after a bump or foul...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

sherwin said:


> *Reggie Miller is such a ****ing loser.* I lost what little respect I had for him last night. He's such a moron. "Yao just dunk it down take 4 guys up with you slam it!! Like Shaq!!" And Doug is like "Uh.... Yao is a finesse player not a power player." Reggie played 18 seasons and apparently never stopped to think about the game a little bit. Why is he on this broadcast team? Kevin & Doug were great, now this idiot Miller and his cow of a sister keep yapping on.


That crap is ridiculous to me since he played for so long with RIK SMITS, nothing against big RIK, but he ain't YAO. The comparsion is somewhat close, maybe when YAO was a rookie or his 2nd season maybe, but not now, he's surpased that level. His repitoire is much wider and is a 'go to guy'. 
Mark Jackson and Greg Anthony said that's all YAO will ever be, and that's okay. But it isn't accurate. I also heard the nonsense about Tracy being too old and not being a leader??? WTF??? Sometimes I think these dudes are smoking erbs before they get on TV :eek8: . Is Dirk a leader, yelling at his teammates for not playing defense, when did he ever 'shutdown' anyone??? I seem to remember TMac blocking or stripping him several times in the playoffs.
You're right, I had so much respect for Reggie before this telecast. Maybe this nonsense will stop if we win like 5 games in row.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

If you're not the spurs, pistons, heat, and maybe the pacers. Charles doesn't care about your team basically. The Rockets seem to be back in somewhat of a flow and it's nice to give the come from behind loss for once. We've lost around 4 games on people doin it to us.


----------

